

Ask HN: Why Facebook and other social sites don't support for Name days? - joseflavio


======
Piskvorrr
Because it's a regional (read: non-US) tradition, and it wouldn't make sense
for most users?

~~~
joseflavio
Even so, it is used in the majority of European countries and usually it is
more important than the Birthday! Quite surprising as it could be an optional
feature.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Hmmm...not sure about "majority of European countries." Moreover, since the
namedays are descended from Roman Catholic calendar of saints, I'm pretty sure
there would be uproar over Facebook having an overt religious preference
(regardless of reality).

Anyway, a short search has brought forth a plethora of FB apps providing just
this functionality; not sure why it should be implemented in "core" FB.

(And the obligatory disclaimer: even all European FB users wouldn't even be a
simple majority of all FB users; building in such a feature for a fraction of
users would inevitably lead to other factions crying for their own specialized
metadata, leading to fragmented FB experience)

